# C&H Scapegoats Alpine kidding wait!



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

2020 was such a hard year in so many ways. Between Covid, partial layoffs, the shut downs, distance learning, wild fires and evacuation, to last years goat problems which were numerous and serious. 
Then little things like being stuck home with 3 children, no shows, no fairs, no sports . . . It was quite a rough year and much of it has continued through to this year. I really need an uneventful kidding season! 
My first up to kid is Venus. She's a 4yo doe and has had 2 sets of triplets and 1 pair of twins. Venus was bred AI this year and my daughter has been chanting "triplet girls" for almost 5 months to her  Due March 4th

















Next up is Tasha. She'll be a 2yo first freshener. She was confirmed bred with ultrasound, AIed to the same buck as Venus and on the same day but showed signs of heat after. I put her back in with the buck 3 weeks later but she wasn't marked (buck wears a harness whenever he's with a doe). Tasha isn't showing any signs of pregnancy and I can't bump a kid on her either. I may have her checked again. If she is bred and took AI she'd be due the 4th too.









Next one due is Stubborn on the 9th. Also bred AI, I'm really crossing my fingers for these kids! Stubborn had listeriosis last year just before kidding and while we managed to save her she has some permanent vision loss. Not blindness but she has a hard time with depth so she struggles with getting on and off the stand and things like that.

















Bonnie was another AI bred doe and another 2yo first freshener. She's due the 14th. 









Last is Franny. She's a half sister to Venus on the sire and bred for big milk production. She should be due May 10th but she acts like she's in heat often so she's getting checked again. I bought this doe as a pair for her daughter. It turns out Franny is crazy. She hasn't been handled much and no one told her flight was the other option to fight. She's ok with my daughter but hates me and tries to hit me every time I handle her. She's smashed my face when I got her on the stand for her ultrasound and hit me hard enough that my tooth was knocked loose, massive nose bleed from both nostrils, and my lips mangled. After she kids I'll see if there's a dairy that wants her. She was bred to my buck that I retained last year. I don't have decent pics of her because I'm not going to pick a fight to get them.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I’ll be watching this thread! 
As a fellow Alpine breeder up in WA, I’d love to see the planned pedigrees of these breedings!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice looking girls! Just too bad Franny is so crazy!
Good,luck with all of them, I hope they are all bred!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

[mention]Ranger1 [/mention] here you go! We spent hours on the genetics sites picking out what straws to buy this year!

We're really excited for another season of AI kidding.

Venus starts and then down the list as pictured in the above post!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful girls can't wait to see what you get for kids!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Venus has 12 days until her due date. I'm really wondering what she's got in there!?! Keep in mind this is a big doe! She weighs in right at 180 pounds open and dry! Plenty of room in her to hide kids and she's still this big. We only saw 1 on her ultrasound so my fingers are crossed that there's more in there!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

CBPitts said:


> Venus has 12 days until her due date. I'm really wondering what she's got in there!?! Keep in mind this is a big doe! She weighs in right at 180 pounds open and dry! Plenty of room in her to hide kids and she's still this big. We only saw 1 on her ultrasound so my fingers are crossed that there's more in there!


She looks so big for only 1 kid!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m hoping there’s more than 1! Better be more than 1 anyway! 

Venus herself was the smaller of a pair of 12.9/11.12 pound twins. The doe managed to sneeze them out with no problem and so far Venus has had pretty average sized kids. She did have c section her very first time kidding, delivered a nice 7 pound doe but the twin had his head back and nobody could get it turned. This was the year I had broken both wrists so daughter, neighbor, and vet worked on her. She’s kidded twice since then with no problems but I’d still hate to see her with a big single!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Tasha took on her later date so she’s not due until the 25th. 
Unfortunately Franny is open. Since she’s crazy and I bought her for her daughter I may just list her now and be done!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

5 days until her due date.

















10 days for Stubborn!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Venus has lost one lug but the other is still there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s it going? Did Venus kid yet?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Finally!

Venus spent all last night dithering about and making me watch her. Finally started having real contractions around noon today but never progressed.

I eventually had to go in. I felt a large head, nose down, and a leg but the leg didn't feel like it belonged to the same kid. Got the stray leg pushed back and started working on getting the head up so I could reach around and find the legs. I could only get one leg, the other was straight back against the kids body and I couldn't reach it. Plus there was absolutely no room at all!

I called in my incredible neighbor for help. She went in but also couldn't get the leg. We pulled the kid with one leg back
, it had been dead a while. Went back in and pulled the next, and then the next, and then the next!

Venus had quads, all bucks , with three that lived. They were big, huge for quads! The stillborn was over 10 pounds, then 9.5, 9, and 8.75! Poor Venus was packing almost 40 pounds of kids!

They are doing pretty well although one kid has contracted tendons on his back legs and is a bit weaker and wobbly. I'll probably end up pulling him and bottle raising. Right now they are with Venus and all have nursed, peed, and pooped. Yay!

Venus got her penicillin, B complex, and probiotics and seems to be doing incredibly well considering what a rough delivery she had! She's eating, drinking, and chewing cud along with being absolutely delighted with her kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my gosh, that’s a bunch of gorgeous bucklings! Poor Venus, that’s a lot of extra weight to be packing around. I’m sorry that one didn’t make it but trips is great and still a handful.
She looks like quite the proud momma. I hope she’s not sore for long those boys are going to keep her busy.
Congratulations to you and Venus


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great job getting the kids out! :goodjob:
I admire you for keeping so level headed, getting help and doing it! Venus looks great!
Sorry about one being stillborn. 
The three boys are so cute! A bundle of joy!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

3 big boys and they're all nursing off one side


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, congrats, they are cute.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

This is also why I don't put a lot of stock in fetal counting. One was all that could ever be found on ultrasound 

The weaker kid has been given selenium gel and vitamin e, he's a bit slower and weaker than the other 2 and I may pull him as a bottle kid.

This was an AI breeding and I really, really wanted doe kids. Venus has given me at least triplet bucks for the last 3 years  She's one of my favorite does. I really wanted girls from her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It always seems, some does will hold off on giving us does. Hope you get one someday, I know the feeling.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

So today is Stubborns due date. She’s not going to kid today I feel like we’re going to end up with more bucks from her.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Stubborn! Hope all goes well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

C’mon Stubborn, stop living up to your name! Let’s see those doelings!
Sending pink thoughts your way.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

We need all the pink thoughts you can send! 

BTW, after pulling 4 from Venus, 3 from a friends doe, another 2 from a friends doe, plus a stuck lamb today I have now pulled more babies in the start of this season than in the previous decade of breeding goats! Is anyone else seeing an unusually difficult year for births?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I haven’t kidded yet, but in reading the threads, it’s been a tough year for a lot of folks. I hope Stubborn has a textbook easy kidding. One thing though, sadly you usually hear what’s going wrong rather than right on a forum like this so it’s really hard to judge things accurately.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on stubborn.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..my kidding year was different. I had a stillborn buckling about 12 lbs..and my doe that kidds easily, had a rough time with 6 lb twins??? So Im with you on a strange year. Several breech babies and long times inbetween births.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Stubborn is being stubborn. She's getting closer but not tonight. 
The weather for next several days is holding around mid 50's during the day and upper 20's at night with clear skies and minimal breeze so she's not holding out for an ice storm or something. 
Tonight was the only big away obligation I had and she didn't muck up my plans so I'm not sure there's an end in site on that front either. 
Maybe she's going to hold them in until I have a nervous breakdown or something


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Maybe you shouldn’t have named her that!
Good luck!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I didn't name her! I wouldn't do that to a doe!

After checking her this evening I'm SURE she's not going to kid tonight, ligaments are super soft but still there . . . but as I'm watching her on camera and she's standing with her head in the corner, then turns and paws and lays down only get up again 5 minutes later . . .

It's been a crazy, long, hard day and I just set my alarm for 2 hour checks


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any news? You must be exhausted.
I hope all is well!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s it going? Kids yet?
Hope all is well.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

No kids yet but ligs are gone and contractions have started! 
I’m supposed to be at work but my incredible neighbor isn’t home and my daughter is doing school so . . .


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ooohh! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Triplets! 2 girls and 1 boy!
Stubborn has already passed her placentas, all kids are strong and nursing! Go Stubborn!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They’re GORGEOUS!!!
Just beautiful! :inlove::inlove::inlove:
Great job, Stubborn (I think whoever it was named you wrong).
Congratulations!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Poor Stubborn has a terrible name but she's actually a great goat. She's not in your pocket but she's friendly, loves scratches, treats, and doesn't mind the littles. 
She'd never been handled when I got her as a 3yo FF. For being terrified of her new world she adapted pretty fast and well. She's really anything but stubborn! 
This is also the doe that survived listeriosis last year, kidding in the middle of it all, getting a billion shots for weeks, losing most of her vision and she still forgave me!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Stubborn! They’re so sweet and flashy! You’re a special doe! 
Congrats!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good job, Stubborn! Congratulations on the doe kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute, congrats.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

So, apparently Stubborn can only count to two. The smallest doe kid she is refusing to care for. No aggression unless the kid tries to nurse but of course the kid keeps trying to nurse!

When I scooped up the kid her tummy was empty, sides caved in, and she's crying. Stubborn couldn't care less but poor Venus was crazy stressed and calling back. If I hadn't just sold one of the triplets Venus had so she'd only be nursing two I'd give her to Venus.

Anyway, now we have a bottle kid, meet Kimiko, the new house kid. At least the cat likes her!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, what a cute house goat! I’m sure your cat likes having a new buddy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh I like Kimiko! Shes a heart stealing wee one. CONGRATS on Stubborns triplets! They are beautiful!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Soo cute!:inlove: She is a stunning little thing.
I love the pics with her and the cat.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Tasha is coming up pretty quick! I think she’s due the 24th. She has the teeniest, tiniest lil’ udder ever! She’s also pretty chubby for an Alpine but overall she looks pretty good! 
I’m sad I missed her on AI but these will be the first kids from the buck I retained last year so that’s exciting!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Tasha kidded on her due date with a single little doe. I had watched her all night. She laid in the exact same spot and didn’t get up once but wasn’t chewing cud or anything else. 
The next morning I went to work early and came home around 9:30 to feed. She looked ready but no real signs of labor so I gave her breakfast and she ate everything and licked her pan clean. I did cow chores and came back to the house to change clothes and go back to work when I saw her pushing on the barn cam! By the time I kicked off my work pants and had barn pants back on she was cleaning up her kid 
This kid was supposed to be by my Alpine buck but obviously the Myo buck bred her through the fence  Oh well, it is what it is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations to Tasha and you! She is adorable! She looks like a little cow!
Congratulations to your Myo buck too! 😉


----------

